# What exactly is drop starting a saw?



## LordDarling (May 3, 2018)

Hello. I've ready online about 'drop starting' a chainsaw.

Relax. I don't own a saw, nor am I interested in trying it myself. But I am curious about exactly how it looks. I've tried to find videos online of what it looks like, but I don't feel like I've stumble on a clear description or representation.

I found this clip from a Texas Chainsaw Massacre film. Is this what drop starting a chainsaw looks like?

I tried to link the time in the video, but it didn't work. Go to 2:49


----------



## ML12 (May 3, 2018)

This question doesn't really belong in this section of the forum. But yes essentialy, bring the saw up to top dead centre then drop it away from you while holding the starter cord, exactly as is performed in the clip.


----------



## SeMoTony (May 4, 2018)

LordDarling said:


> Hello. I've ready online about 'drop starting' a chainsaw.
> 
> Relax. I don't own a saw, nor am I interested in trying it myself. But I am curious about exactly how it looks. I've tried to find videos online of what it looks like, but I don't feel like I've stumble on a clear description or representation.
> 
> ...



My mill with 661 is drop started by resting the far end of the bar or mill on the log. The powerhead is pushed down with one hand while the other pulls up on the starter handle. Smaller saws with shorter bars have safety issues by drop starting. Keeping control of the bar that is in the air starting in that manner can have a spinning chain in motion near a peeps body.
The 661 after 1st start restarts resting on the ladder used to guide the mill.


----------



## Marine5068 (May 6, 2018)

LordDarling said:


> Hello. I've ready online about 'drop starting' a chainsaw.
> 
> Relax. I don't own a saw, nor am I interested in trying it myself. But I am curious about exactly how it looks. I've tried to find videos online of what it looks like, but I don't feel like I've stumble on a clear description or representation.
> 
> ...



Yes it's like the video.
That's considered a no no in our community.
Instead the saw should be on the ground with your toe in the handle/throttle hole and your hand on the handle bar...
...or the handle/throttle in the crotch of your squeezed-together legs and your hand on the handle bar.
Then you have a double grip control on the saw while starting it. 
Also when we are finished a cut and need to pause without shutting off the saw, we push the chain brake to stop the chain from spinning accidentally until we need to do next cut.


----------



## Marine5068 (May 6, 2018)

LordDarling said:


> Hello. I've ready online about 'drop starting' a chainsaw.
> 
> Relax. I don't own a saw, nor am I interested in trying it myself. But I am curious about exactly how it looks. I've tried to find videos online of what it looks like, but I don't feel like I've stumble on a clear description or representation.
> 
> ...



There's a section on here for injuries....take a look....if you have a strong stomach for that stuff


----------



## rarefish383 (May 18, 2018)

No disrespect to all of the Harold Homeowners that frequent the site, if drop starting a saw is so dangerous, when you are hanging 70 feet off the ground, how do you put your foot in the handle and pull the starter rope? Or, do you come out of the tree, put the saw on the ground, start it, and climb back up the tree with the saw running? Between each cut. When drop starting a saw you don't hold it by the loop handle where you have a pivot point that will allow it to flop all around. You hold it by the trigger where you have control, and you don't have to switch hands after it's started.


----------

